# Masterson window



## Franni  (Sep 20, 2010)

how do code for a masterson window. 
My dr Closed 2 
I know it is not a skin code becuase it is on the inside.


----------



## gost (Sep 21, 2010)

I would get a clarification from the doctor.  He could mean an Allen Masters window which is a pocket or fold in the peritoneum where endometrial cells tend to get trapped.  I've never heard of them being "closed" though.  A dx of endometriosis might point to this solution.  He might mean Masters-Allen Syndrome which is a lcaeration of the broad ligament but I've never heard of these being called "windows."  A dx of broad ligament laceration syndrome might mean this is the way to go.  Best bet is to check with the doc.


----------

